# Milky Lane Lime Milkshake



## ddk1979 (23/7/17)

I've tried a few lime milkshake juices but just haven't found what I'm looking for.
The lime milkshake I'm looking for is like the one at Milky Lane - it's sweet with just a very, very slight hint of the lime - if you've had one you'll know what I'm talking about and might be able to describe it much better.
Any suggestions ???

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/7/17)

ddk1979 said:


> I've tried a few lime milkshake juices but just haven't found what I'm looking for.
> The lime milkshake I'm looking for is like the one at Milky Lane - it's sweet with just a very, very slight hint of the lime - if you've had one you'll know what I'm talking about and might be able to describe it much better.
> Any suggestions ???
> 
> .



I have all the necessary ingredients. I'll try making it and let you know.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/7/17)

Sound interesting.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (24/7/17)

I've tasted one, and it was "soapy".

Put me off for life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/7/21)

shabbar said:


> I've tasted one, and it was "soapy".
> 
> Put me off for life



I have strawberry, banana and bubblegum milkshakes that I've mixed from one shots that have come out "soapy". It's particularly frustrating when you've taken the time to mix it exactly to spec and then have to wait for it... 

If I find a TKO Lime Milk replica recipe or one shot I think I'll make litres of juice!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/21)

@GSAvaper


----------



## M.Adhir (17/7/21)

shabbar said:


> I've tasted one, and it was "soapy".
> 
> Put me off for life



Musta been a nice clean vape though

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85 (17/7/21)

@ace_d_house_cat hit up @ivc_mixer , he does a pretty good lime shake… well priced too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> @ace_d_house_cat hit up @ivc_mixer , he does a pretty good lime shake… well priced too!



I have his bubblegum milkshake and it's really good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> @ace_d_house_cat hit up @ivc_mixer , he does a pretty good lime shake… well priced too!



I have DM'd him! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/7/21)

Purchased some! 

Can't wait to get my hands on it!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (20/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Purchased some!
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on it!



Next time ask him to mix it in nic salts conce traction, but still in freebase and add single ice to it. Winner on the bubblegum for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

